# Looking for land to lease in Brooks county



## Dbritt28 (Nov 15, 2016)

In search for 1000 plus acres preferred farm land to lease in brooks county. I have a group of 8-10 guys. Their are a couple locals and the rest are from Florida that have been hunting together for around 10 years at a lease near brooks county and we are looking to shoot bigger mature deer. We are very respectful to land and surrounding people. Please contact me at my email dbritt28@gmail.com or message on here


----------



## Dbritt28 (Jan 16, 2018)

...


----------

